# Its with deep sorrow I have to post today



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

My precious Millie has gone to the bridge, bless her she took a turn for the worse today and the vet came out to her, I knew in my heart what was going to happen but all the same Im devastated... she went peacefully to this song.

YouTube - Celine Dion - Fly


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im so sorry for your loss 

Hugs to you and Ted.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

R.I.P. Millie


----------



## dobermum (Apr 27, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> My precious Millie has gone to the bridge, bless her she took a turn for the worse today and the vet came out to her, I knew in my heart what was going to happen but all the same Im devastated... she went peacefully to this song.
> 
> YouTube - Celine Dion - Fly


Oh K My heart aches when I hear of a dog passing, :crying: and I hope that Millie is at peace and always watching over you.

Our thoughts are with you.

D x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Millie xxx


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

RIP Millie
I am so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

So sorry x


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

sorry to hear of your sad news


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

so sorry

run free millie xxx


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss! :sad:

I went on your profile to see if I could find who Millie was. Sorry :001_unsure: There was nothing that I could see, so not sure who Millie was.


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

R.I.P MIllie sleep tight angel. x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

my thoughts are with you. 
I Hope soon happy memories of your dear Mllie will replace the pain that you are going through at the moment.

R.I.P.Millie and run free at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RIP Millie xx

I am so so sorry for your loss


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Run free sweet Millie 

xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Rest in Peac sweet Millie.

So sorry for your loss.

When you've posted about her and Ted she bought a smile to my face.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

:crying: :crying:
RIP sweet girl


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry for your loss 

thinking of you and Ted (hugs)


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Millie...My heart goes out to you....RIP Millie...run free pretty girl xxxx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

so long as U remember her, she remains with U - 
our sweet dogs never live long-enuf.  

remembering the joy she brought, and the happiness U gave her, 
is a balm to her loss - bless her memory.


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry, this must be so hard for you.
Run free Millie!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sorry xxxx

Run free Millie x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss


Run free Millie.


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Run free millie.

Huge (((HUGS))) I'm so sorry


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss ((((( hugs )))))

Rest in Peace Millie xxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> My precious Millie has gone to the bridge, bless her she took a turn for the worse today and the vet came out to her, I knew in my heart what was going to happen but all the same Im devastated... she went peacefully to this song.
> 
> YouTube - Celine Dion - Fly


Aww bless her, that is so sad, RIP Millie, sorry for your loss hun. xxxxx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
RIP Millie.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

RIP Millie
I am so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Aww i'm so sorry  I was wondering how she was

xxxxxxxx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

RIP Millie. Hugs hon


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. RIP MIllie, you had a good long life! IN fact, I'm sure you had the best life you could have wished for.


----------

